
HeatCanvas is a heat map for web browser, written with Canvas and WebWorker. - sunng
http://sunng.info/blog/2011/06/heatcanvas-hits-1-0-and-public-available/
======
albertsun
Take a look at this too <http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/heatmapjs/>

------
gmac
This is a great idea, and I can well imagine using it.

But the Google Maps integration seems a bit shaky at present -- the overlay
generally fails to refresh when I scroll the map (FF 4.0.1 on Mac).

~~~
lbt05
I enhanced Sunng's googlemap page by adding google map event and event
listener. Here you can see the live demo.
<http://nihuajie.com/heatmap/googlemap.html>

------
benologist
Very nice. How much data does it handle before it starts getting sluggish?

~~~
sunng
Since HeatCanvas is pixel based, it costs time to render. However, the
calculation and rendering are processed in background, which won't freeze UI.
Both calculation and rendering are in O(n) to data input. And the function you
choose for v=f(d) also affectes on performance.

------
dmitri1981
Here is an idea for a weekend project: an open source Crazy Egg.

